# Shakkie......a blast from my past.



## Graeme Edwards (8 Dec 2008)

Hi guys,

I thought I would repost some old images of one of my best aquascapes. This has done very well for me featuring in a number of PFK issues, winning the PFK aquascaping contest, published in a TFH Nano aquaria book and my first ever ADA entry. Happy days where this scape was concerned. Some of you old school TFF peeps may remember is, but im sure there are many who have never seen it, so here it is.

Ill say no more for now, I hope I hope you all like it.  8) 




















*
Cheers.*


----------



## chump54 (8 Dec 2008)

beautiful from every angle... I love the way the light falls on it

can you post some info about plants?

and I'm not sure if its the done thing but I would love to see an image of how it looks with the equipment still in?

thanks, love it

C


----------



## George Farmer (8 Dec 2008)

Retro!

I always held this with very high regard (hence why it won the <60cm PFK aquascaping award...)

Nice one buddy.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (8 Dec 2008)

Oh! Oh! I think I've seen this on TFF - didn't you do one called Soar aswell? (I secretly prefer that one. )


----------



## Graeme Edwards (8 Dec 2008)

Here is the plant list and location.




With all the gear in, very minimal.











			
				Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Oh! Oh! I think I've seen this on TFF - didn't you do one called Soar as well? (I secretly prefer that one. )



Yes Thomas, you remember right.....here it is again.










My photo editing has come on a bit since then, so i could do a bit better in mo opinion, but still, looking good for retro ahy!


*Cheers*.


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Dec 2008)

Boh, boh, boh! I love these tanks, they do stuff to me that aquariums shouldn't be able to do     

Now then Edwards, lets have a look at your 30cm Optiwhite! I'll show you mine if you show me yours


----------



## Graeme Edwards (9 Dec 2008)

All in good time mate. Im just waiting for the stems to kick back in and a few tweaks here and there and then the full unavailing. I hope if i move in the next few weeks, the opti white wont suffer.....


----------



## Dan Crawford (9 Dec 2008)

Graeme Edwards said:
			
		

> I hope if i move in the next few weeks, the opti white wont suffer.....


mate, you shouldn't worry, you did a stunning recovery at the FOF this year, far better than i could and did do with the pressure on!


----------



## aaronnorth (9 Dec 2008)

I love this scape, very elegant - interestin shot with the magnifying glass too


----------



## John Starkey (9 Dec 2008)

Hi brother edwards,i remember these pics well,it was these sort of scapes that gave me the inspiration to try my hand at this lovely hobby,regards john.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (10 Dec 2008)

Thats why I reposted it Jhon....try and re inspire people who perhaps haven't seen it or my work.

Life has got in the way for me over the past 18 months, so im some what lagging behind. But its not a race, and ill soon catch up  8) 

Cheers.


----------



## siboyslim (11 Dec 2008)

Just a quick post to say great tanks Graeme, plenty of inspiration there!

I beginning to get addicted now! Cheers for the advice earlier today.

Cheers

Simon (Ruabon)


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Dec 2008)

No worries mate, nice to meet you and allways here to help.  8)


----------



## Goodygumdrops (11 Dec 2008)

Beautiful little tank this is,so peaceful and delicate,like having a tiny piece of another world right in your living room.Nice to see a bit of the domestic surroundings too,without going to rake,I think you've done that before,shown tanks in their home so to speak,and I think it encourages us to make our environments a little more beautiful,and shows imo,the tanks almost as an alternative piece of art,like a rare sculpture.


----------



## Stu Worrall (11 Dec 2008)

thats a real nice mini scape you had there. was it in one of those small tropica units or something else?


----------



## Graeme Edwards (11 Dec 2008)

Goodygumdrops said:
			
		

> Beautiful little tank this is,so peaceful and delicate,like having a tiny piece of another world right in your living room.Nice to see a bit of the domestic surroundings too,without going to rake,I think you've done that before,shown tanks in their home so to speak,and I think it encourages us to make our environments a little more beautiful,and shows imo,the tanks almost as an alternative piece of art,like a rare sculpture.



You have grasped the concept, you have reached enlitenment  8)  This is exactly what i strive for.

Yeah, Stue, it is a Tropica aquacube, pressurised C02, hang on the back filter and daily dosing. So easy and quick to do and can look stunning if you get it right.

If you can master the nano/pico, you can master any size aquarium.


----------



## Goodygumdrops (11 Dec 2008)

Lol,little Grasshopper has a long road yet to travel.


----------

